# MSI 5770 HAWK Overclocking Issue



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 8, 2011)

I have been running my 5770 at overclocked settings(Core - 975 MHz and Memory clock - 1280 Mhz) for the past month and haven't had an issue...
But when i increase it any further the MSI kombuster crashes after few seconds and so does games...
But i saw in Overclock3D that they were running the card smoothly on 1.05 GHz Core and 1.44 GHz...
So, What am i doing wrong??

The stock speeds were
Core Clock - 875 MHz
Memory Clock - 1200 MHz

Also tell me benchmarking softwares to test my GPU...not any heavy stuff as I don't want my system to crash...


----------



## SlashDK (Jan 9, 2011)

You won't necessarily get the same overclock as others. The people at Overclock3D, Anandtech etc. are usually based in Europe/USA and have a lot lower temperatures than they have in India which helps overclocking. Also, max overclock can be different for the same cards depending on revision lot number etc.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 10, 2011)

overclock settings are very system specific and what Cybertonic said.

also 975 is very close to 1.05. a very small fps difference if u take average. 

IMO its good and no visual impact on game play. so u should keep these settings

for benchmarking i use
*unigine.com/products/heaven/


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 10, 2011)

Here's the thing and its proven fact.

The media samples/cherry picked ones are different from retail stuff- depending what stuff manufacturers give they are deemed much better. Not necessarily everyone does it (although some manufacturers have been know to give cherry picked items to overclockers/reviewers) but there ya go! Manufacturers know which is good at overclocking which is not. That seems most likely the reason (or its impotent, which I seriously doubt).

But the above a try, see how it goes. Be happy with the overclocks you got if you can't achieve the same.


----------

